

Xinu: More Stats For Any Site - rchambers
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/07/14/xinu-comprehensive-page
Xinu is a service that provides a comprehensive overview of page statistics and data that leaves cookie-cutter sites such as Popuri for dead.
======
willarson
Unfortunately it seems that Xinu's site is down at this point. I tried Popuri
just now and they both seem like mashups of screenscraping/public api content.
Not too hard to do, but still interesting.

Both of these sites seem somewhat parasitic: they exclusively use other
people's content. Are these other sites really benefitting from their data
being used like this?

Not really sure what those kanji mean together. Taking the characters'
individual meanings I'd make up something like "inside the letter", but its
probably idiomatic Chinese and means something completely different.

